# Don't you love when your wheel falls off?



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

So i was driving home from my friends house and something really awkward happened. i had stopped at a stop sign and started turning when i heard a thumping sound. thump thump thump....BBOOOOOMMMM. My exy slams to the ground. i thought i had a flat so i jam on the breaks and pull over to side of the road. i get out of my exy and notice that not only did i not have a flat, my tire was gone! the studs that the hold the wheel on were gone, 3 out of the 5 were cracked off. so i freak out and start looking around. where the hell did my tire go. i start looking around where i first felt the boom, and find the tire and someones lawn. i pick it up to find that it was not flat but still perfect besides that it was on someones lawn rather than on my truck. I went to my local nissan dealer and they claim absolutly NO responsibility for it. i have sent them a serious lawyers letter. very curious to see what happens. just for the record my tire fell off my car while i was driving 20 kmh imagine i was driving 80 or even 120 on the highway... i could have been killed. nissan is going to seriously pay for this. i will update everyone on the turnout.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

When did you by your exy?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

JayTrail,

Has your exy been recently serviced by the dealer OR a tyre shop?

It nearly happened to me as well when the dealer forgot to tighten 2 wheel nuts and I was driving at 110kms/hour when I felt a sudden shudder and shake through the whole car. I immediately stopped and started checking all wheel nuts and sure enough, one of the rear wheels had 2 loose wheel nuts which I could take-off by hand.

I made a call to the dealer on the spot (because I picked it up from them the day before, so it had to be them) and was told to bring it in straight away.

Needless to say the mechanic that worked on my car got an earful from the service mgr and I received a letter of apology and a free service.

So yeah, while it rarely happens, it can happen!


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

my exy is less than a year old... and the car had not been serviced recntly...

i cannot find a logical reason for this...


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Have you got genuine nissan rims?


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Yep I think JayTrail has genuine Nissan rims:

here they are:









Did you take your wheels off when you painted your calipers this past June ?

that really sucks  sorry to hear about that.

(... paranoia sets in....I got to go check those lugs.. see you later guys...)


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Sounds far fetched but normal wear and tear?


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Probably excess road salt. Did the studs snap off or did the lug nuts come off?


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

1. I have the genuine Nissan Rims that come with the car.
2. 2 of the lugs were missing and the 3 remaining studs cracked off completly
3. yes i did take off my wheels to do my calipers but i have also take my exy into nissan since then for a wheel alignment, but not really recently


Still Confused,

JayTrail


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

JayTrail said:


> 1. I have the genuine Nissan Rims that come with the car.
> 2. 2 of the lugs were missing and the 3 remaining studs cracked off completly
> 3. yes i did take off my wheels to do my calipers but i have also take my exy into nissan since then for a wheel alignment, but not really recently
> 
> ...


Those nuts wouldn't crack if they were all tightened properly. This is the fault of whoever last took that wheel off the car. You haven't had any vandalism problems, or annoyed a psycho neighbour, by any chance?


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

Avery Slickride said:


> Those nuts wouldn't crack if they were all tightened properly. This is the fault of whoever last took that wheel off the car. You haven't had any vandalism problems, or annoyed a psycho neighbour, by any chance?


I have sent out my lawyers letter today and nissan will be paying for this. no matter how hard i have to push!!!! there is no way ur wheel falls off like that!!!! thats not normal....they are going to pay!

sorry a little anger there!
AND JUST FOR THE RECORD NISSAN IS THE LAST PERSON TO TAKE MY WHEELS OFF ABOUT A MONTH AGO


JayTrail


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

JayTrail said:


> I have sent out my lawyers letter today and nissan will be paying for this. no matter how hard i have to push!!!! there is no way ur wheel falls off like that!!!! thats not normal....they are going to pay!
> 
> sorry a little anger there!
> AND JUST FOR THE RECORD NISSAN IS THE LAST PERSON TO TAKE MY WHEELS OFF ABOUT A MONTH AGO
> ...


That is complete crap. If the dealership was actually concerned with you and your safety they would have resolved your problem and compensated you with minimal questions . The fact that they didn't shows that that dealership is not run by buisness people. It is run by politicians and people who "pass the buck". Screw them good.

I wish you best of luck with all this.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

ERBell said:


> That is complete crap. If the dealership was actually concerned with you and your safety they would have resolved your problem and compensated you with minimal questions . The fact that they didn't shows that that dealership is not run by buisness people. It is run by politicians and people who "pass the buck". Screw them good.
> 
> I wish you best of luck with all this.


There's a problem though, Jay has to prove within reasonable doubt that the dealer is at fault. He also has to prove that they were the last ones to touch his wheels, not to mention that nobody ever tampered or screwed around with his lug-nuts while the truck was parked.

It could have even been a burgler who tried to make off with his wheels but didn't have enough time to take them off.

All suppositions, and that's exactly what the dealer will claim. That it could have been a third-party's fault for the lug nuts to become unscrewed. However the studs did snap off the hub so the dealer is still at fault since a component failed. It's not a normal wear and tear item so they should not have snapped (even with two of the lug nuts unproperly tightened).

BTW Jay I'm not faulting you in this, just giving you a heads up as to what you're getting yourself into. Good luck, and good call on lawyering up. :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

LOL Terranismo, you made me remember something funny just now 

Sorry Jay, this won’t comfort you at all, but I just thought while you're waiting to hear back from the dealer about your case, you may want to have a good laugh and soften the situation.

There is a loophole in the Australian system which all insurance companies use very effectively if they want to brush things off (i.e. not able to settle a claim) The term that is often used to try and explain something un-explainable and in the process shift the blame is *Act Of God*

So, we go with a claim to the insurance and try to substantiate it with facts and evidence, only to hear them say "sorry, we can't explain or determine how it happened, so it must be an "Act of God" LOL

So, this act of God thing is becoming very popular these days and I hope your dealer doesn't sniff any news about the term.

Sorry a bit off topic here, but just trying to comfort Jay, who has been through a VERY serious situation that luckily for him (and anyone else in the car) didn't turn into a disaster.

BTW I mean no offence to anyone by this post


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> The term that is often used to try and explain something un-explainable and in the process shift the blame is *Act Of God*


Ahhhhhh...........but what if you're an aetheist?  I can just imagine the conversation.............."How can you blame a supernatural being that I don't believe exists?"


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

For that Ron, you have to move here. Instead of using the phrase "Act of God," they use "Act of Nature." It goes all the way from insurance companies, to utilities (for example when a light surge screws up your kitchen appliances), and even the government (enforcing claims that potholes are a product of nature).


----------



## JayTrail (Apr 28, 2005)

Well its good to know, but i do need to ask a favor from everyone! please go check out exy. what happenend is completly f****d up and i can't give a logical explanation for it. i wanna thank everyone for their support and i will update y'all asap

JayTrail


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ron519098 said:


> Ahhhhhh...........but what if you're an aetheist?  I can just imagine the conversation.............."How can you blame a supernatural being that I don't believe exists?"


That is exactly the point they're trying to make Ron. hehehe

Which in turn would means that there is no chance in "Hell" we will settle your claim LOL

(This does NOT apply to JayTrail's case here of course, am just trying to answer Ron)

Jay: I wish you all the best of luck in your battle against the legal system and please ensure you have photos of everything (including the palce where it happended and even where your tyre rolled to and where you found it)


----------

